# Truth be known



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

its not only the pp business i hear going downhill,but truth is you have people everyday trying to get into business and these forums is a haven for newbies..i remember back 7-10 years ago money was good,now these nationals have slew of vendors in almost every state,they know how bad economy is and will keep playing all of us until something is done,someone said they dont care THATS THE TRUTH they dont care and their cold,they could care less if you eat tommorow or not long as they keep getting rich,and not all brokers hire in each area or state,if you work directly with a broker and not a national,consider yourself real lucky,like linda says greed will destroy it and it wont be long none of us will have a job,thank god i dont depend on 1 thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Good Evening,

I am not slamming the OP but, in general, I tire of reading these posts that are either one long run on sentence or that are one long paragraph. If people are going to post, please make it somewhat easy to read. Basically, you are trying to project to others on this board that you are and run a professional business. Therefore at the very least you can read through your post BEFORE you click submit.

I also tire of posts without clarity or a concise point. And I know that I make those kinds of posts too but at least I try to minimize them. I think that before someone posts they should, at least, try to organized their thoughts first. 

Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

my night to vent 72 no offense i normally just read posts guess my typing was faster then my brain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I am not slamming the OP but, in general, I tire of reading these posts that are either one long run on sentence or that are one long paragraph. If people are going to post, please make it somewhat easy to read. Basically, you are trying to project to others on this board that you are and run a professional business. Therefore at the very least you can read through your post BEFORE you click submit.
> 
> ...


Did you read your post before you submitted it?

If people want to vent and complain who cares,don't respond.Like most other contractors proally we where all proally real busy the last week and then you get thanksgiving,and holidays coming up and then you get the threaded 30 day wait,sometimes stress ads up and people look to other contractors to veg out too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> its not only the pp business i hear going downhill,but truth is you have people everyday trying to get into business and these forums is a haven for newbies..i remember back 7-10 years ago money was good,now these nationals have slew of vendors in almost every state,they know how bad economy is and will keep playing all of us until something is done,someone said they dont care THATS THE TRUTH they dont care and their cold,they could care less if you eat tommorow or not long as they keep getting rich,and not all brokers hire in each area or state,if you work directly with a broker and not a national,consider yourself real lucky,like linda says greed will destroy it and it wont be long none of us will have a job,thank god i dont depend on 1 thing.



Here we go again. Another PP contractor upset about the "economy" instead of upset with themselves that they allow themselves to be bullied around.

As I stated in another thread, I will help. Quit the PP business, go learn a different trade and work for someone else. I believe there may only be two posters on this forum who make money at the whole PP thing, the rest are people who must have no idea as all they do is complain about the whole industry all the time.

Once again, the economy is not as bad you make it out to be. People still need work done and work is STILL getting done. I think the problem is the contractors themselves. I had a new subcontractor start a roof job for me Monday. He is a guy who claimed he had a great company and blah blah blah. Then he showed up on my roof until I sent him packing. When I analyze the difference between my company and his, I realize the economy is NOT the problem, it is the contractors who operate the business like the sub of mine did. THOSE are the guys who complain about the economy.

You're welcome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Companies need to know what the daily cost is if they want to be successful.I will take less work and give better quality before i take too much work and half fast.

Nobody said it was easy owning and running a business


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Did you read your post before you submitted it?
> 
> If people want to vent and complain who cares,don't respond.Like most other contractors proally we where all proally real busy the last week and then you get thanksgiving,and holidays coming up and then you get the threaded 30 day wait,sometimes stress ads up and people look to other contractors to veg out too.


Of course. My apologies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Pp's, national, brokers; Is this union stuff or national home builder stuff?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I am not slamming the OP but, in general, I tire of reading these posts that are either one long run on sentence or that are one long paragraph. If people are going to post, please make it somewhat easy to read. Basically, you are trying to project to others on this board that you are and run a professional business. Therefore at the very least you can read through your post BEFORE you click submit.
> 
> ...


Have you forgotten the industry recruiting methods????
Just sayin'....


----------

